# Blocks & Leveling



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Philosophical questions that I'm sure will elicit a lot of response:
How much blocking and leveling to carry with you is enough?
What kinds of materials do you use? Benefits of some over others?

When we were in the popup I used a BAL single tire leveler and carried a stack of Lynx with me just in case, but never needed them.

And yes, I realize that wood blocks burn better than Lynx!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I carry 3 lengths of 2 x 8 x length of axles to level side to side. Also 14 2 x 6 x 8 boards for under sand pads. 2 6 x6 x 8 for under toungue.

I also lightly sanded and put 2 coats of polyurethane on all the wood. This way when I pick up camp, a damp rag clean them easily.

John


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Good idea on the polyurethane, John. I'll have to do that.









We carry about 6, 4x4x10" pieces for the stabilizers and tongue jack, 2, 2x6x60" for side leveling, and several assorted small 2x6's for extra leveling, etc.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Like the others, I carry an assortment of 2x6 and 5/4x6 boards (becasue sometimes a 2x6 is just a bit too much) for leveling, and some 6x6 blocks for the tongue jack and sand pads. It's all PT, so water is not an issue, and I think twice before burning it.

Of course, I'm cheap, and had all this lumber laying around after I built the deck on my house, so it hasn't cost me anything, except some extra wgt when towing. Made my own lock chocks too for the same reason.

Tim

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thats not cheap Tim, just smart. My brother is a building contractor and most of the firewood I take and use is his cut offs. I get free wood and he does not have to pick it up to throw in dumpster. It also is clean and stacks real good and burns great. Also cheap









JOhn


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

These are the blocks I made up. I've got from 3/4 inch to 3 inches. I've got two of each size and they are short enough to fit between the wheels so I only have to back up or pull forward about a foot to get onto them.










Mike


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Leveling blocks I use


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

I have a pack of the Lynx and for me they work great for side to side, they stack nice and easy and so far one pack has been enough, I also have afew 2x6 pieces that i use for the toung jack, no matter what you choose i think it is a good idea to have afew extra 2x6 cut off's for whatever.
Rob


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I carry an 8X8 block for the jack and use the lynx blocks for the rest.


----------



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

If you use the Lynx Levelers they now have a choke/stop that locks in on the top block to stop you once your wheels get to the center of the top block when pulling forward. Our local RV dealer had them in stock. Makes setting up by yourself a lot easier.

I carry two sets of Lynx Levelers and two choke/stops. Also have extra wood 2x6's just in case.

Lynx Leveler web site:

http://www.lynxlevelers.com/new.html


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

camping479 said:


> These are the blocks I made up. I've got from 3/4 inch to 3 inches. I've got two of each size and they are short enough to fit between the wheels so I only have to back up or pull forward about a foot to get onto them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mike

You better not bring them to the Niagara Rally - Ask Kevin. They will be donated to help the fire









I use Lynx blocks.

A friend of mine uses SM board. Super light weight and does not compress when the trailer is on them. I would have not believed it until I saw it for my own eyes.
(He uses the blue stuff not the pink...strickly for looks)

Thor


----------



## kevman (Mar 5, 2005)

camping479 said:


> These are the blocks I made up. I've got from 3/4 inch to 3 inches. I've got two of each size and they are short enough to fit between the wheels so I only have to back up or pull forward about a foot to get onto them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! I like these blocks. I have sometimes had a hard time getting my trailer leveled when it nees more than a couple of inches.


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> Leveling blocks I use
> [snapback]95477[/snapback]​


I use the same and have 2 sets of 10 I carry with me. Worked great when I had the blow out. Use 1 under each levelor in the sandy Florida soil.

Rayman


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I carry 2 sets of Lxyn blocks never really needed any more then that

Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

dancinmon said:


> If you use the Lynx Levelers they now have a choke/stop that locks in on the top block to stop you once your wheels get to the center of the top block when pulling forward. Our local RV dealer had them in stock. Makes setting up by yourself a lot easier.
> 
> I carry two sets of Lynx Levelers and two choke/stops. Also have extra wood 2x6's just in case.
> 
> ...


I use Lynx and have had this stop for several years. I have three packs and will buy more when I see them on sale. I've been in sites where the end hung over a steep hill and I had dig out a level step in the hill and use ten blocks under each rear stabilizer. I also use them under the stabilizers and tongue as well as leveling the wheels. I don't think you can ever have enough - well, within reason.

Scott


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I was carrying 5 12x12x10" piled 3 high for the levelers and the tongue. then 2 2x8x7' for leveling. Just purchased two packs of 10 lynx levelers to reduce the weigh I'm carrying with all the wood. Cost $60


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

nascarcamper said:


> I carry an 8X8 block for the jack and use the lynx blocks for the rest.
> [snapback]95489[/snapback]​


I do the same - wanted lightest method to prevent weight creep on the TT.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

BigBadBrain said:


> nascarcamper said:
> 
> 
> > I carry an 8X8 block for the jack and use the lynx blocks for the rest.
> ...


I use this for the jack. As big as an 8x8 and much lighter.
Works very well.

Jared


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Do they make one of those that is adjustable? Thinking I might want one that can get a little lower if needed.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Do they make one of those that is adjustable? Thinking I might want one that can get a little lower if needed.
> [snapback]96222[/snapback]​


You can always dig a hole if you need to lower your trailer
















Thor


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Do they make one of those that is adjustable? Thinking I might want one that can get a little lower if needed.
> [snapback]96222[/snapback]​


I have never seen a different size. The eight inches works well but then I do have flipped axles.


----------

